# Milan - Sassuolo: 25 ottobre 2015 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (19 Ottobre 2015)

Nona giornata di Serie A. Il Milan, dopo il pareggio esterno contro il Torino, affronterà il lanciatissimo Sassuolo, che si trova al quinto posto della classifica a pari punti con il Napoli. I neroverdi di Di Francesco, nel turno precedente, hanno sconfitto la Lazio.

Milan - Sassuolo si gioca domenica 25 ottobre 2015 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online, in streaming.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni, le formazioni ed i commenti su Milan Sassuolo.

Le quote di Milan - Sassuolo QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/quote-scommesse-serie-24-25-ottobre-2015-a-vt32577.html#post840565


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ad oggi, purtroppo, non c'è partita.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo dati, incredibilmente, in netto vantaggio. http://www.milanworld.net/quote-scommesse-serie-24-25-ottobre-2015-a-vt32577.html#post840565


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2015)

X2


----------



## zlatan (19 Ottobre 2015)

Non c'e' partita ci umiliano...


----------



## Tobi (19 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me vinciamo, anche se come valori tecnici sono due squadre che si equivalgono


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Serve assolutamente 2 vittorie di fila in casa, poi si può andare a Roma a cercare di strappare un punticino


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2015)

Se non si vince nemmeno qui è giusto che Sinisa vada a casa


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2015)

ah ecco una squadra contro cui vinciamo sempre 
L'incubo Berardi, doppietta non quotata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2015)

Questi ci asfaltano a San Siro


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2015)

Probabilmente, a malincuore, continuerò con il rifiuto di accettare il mio Milan ridotto alla vergogna. Andrò a centri commerciali.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2015)

hanno battuto la lazio abbastanza agevolmente, noi siamo in uno stato pietoso. 

poi capirai, ci sarà l'ennesimo berardi show.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo bene. Non vincere questa sarebbe una mazzata clamorosa.


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2015)

partita difficilissima,Berardi ritrova la sua vittima preferita


----------



## alessandro77 (19 Ottobre 2015)

visto il nostro momento, uno degli avversari peggiori che ci potesse capitare


----------



## Black (19 Ottobre 2015)

e pensare che se solo 4-5 anni fa qualcuno ci avesse detto che il Sassuolo sarebbe stato favorito in un match contro il Milan (per giunta a S.Siro) gli avremmo dato del pazzo....è invece è REALTA'


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non si vince nemmeno qui è giusto che Sinisa vada a casa



dovrebbero andare a casa tutti


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2015)

Le prendiamo.


----------



## Danielsan (20 Ottobre 2015)

Sarò a San Siro, sarà una partita molto complicata il Sassuolo è una squadra che si difende attaccando e gioca ormai a memoria.


----------



## Giangy (20 Ottobre 2015)

A Gennaio 2016 era la volta buona, dopo un anno circa, di tornare a San Siro, per la partita di ritorno con l'Inter, certo se i risultati rimangono quelli che sono, meglio fare una vacanza da qualche parte


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Sarò a San Siro, sarà una partita molto complicata il Sassuolo è una squadra che si difende attaccando e gioca ormai a memoria.



Esatto, fanno un pressing altissimo ed i loro ritmi sono elevatissimi.

Ad oggi, per come siamo ridotti, non credo sia una partita alla nostra portata.

E stiamo parlando del Sassuolo...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco il nostro incubo peggiore.....


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Voglio essere fiducioso: il Torino è meglio del Sassuolo.
Se giochiamo come con il Torino, possiamo portarla a casa, a patto che giochino Mexes e Honda al posto di alex e cerci; e ovviamente Bacca titolare.
Sempre che diego lopez non rovini tutto come al solito con una o più delle sue papere.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto, fanno un pressing altissimo ed i loro ritmi sono elevatissimi.
> 
> Ad oggi, per come siamo ridotti, non credo sia una partita alla nostra portata.
> 
> E stiamo parlando del Sassuolo...



Sono d'accordo, da un punto di vista tattico e di concetti di squadra c'è una differenza abissale che solamente i valori dei singoli, cioè le giocate dei fuoriclasse possono ovviare. Peccato di fenomeni non ce ne siano più al Milan.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2015)

Gol di Berardi quotato 1.01


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2015)

Pareggio, ad andare bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questi ci asfaltano a San Siro



.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2015)

Solo con un miracolo possiamo portare a casa i tre punti.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2015)

Non tifo contro e non lo farò mai, ma mai come quest'anno che ero partito abbastanza motivato sono totalmente indifferente ai risultati e alle prestazioni della squadra. Oltretutto, se ho altro da fare quest'anno salto la partita a piè pari, cosa che non mi era mai capitata.
Sarà un discorso paradossale, ma sarei disposto a firmare per ripartire dalla Serie B pur di liberarmi di questa società che sta uccidendo la storia di questo club.
Mihajlovic mi sta deludendo profondamente, dal momento che la squadra è molle come gli altri anni, ma quello che mi lascia sconcertato è il fatto che dalle dichiarazioni sembra davvero aver gettato la spugna. La squadra non lotta alle prime difficoltà, si scioglie come neve al sole, ed è davvero grottesco come alcuni giocatori in rosa in Nazionale giochino bene mentre nel Milan palesino grosse difficoltà anche ad effettuare un passaggio.
Senza un repentino cambio di proprietà non vedo vie d'uscita e mi sono davvero stufato di vedere un Milan che stagna a metà classifica. Seguirei paradossalmente con molto più entusiasmo una squadra che lotta e onora la maglia in Serie B, avendo l'obiettivo di risalire in A, piuttosto che seguire questo Milan senza motivazione e ambizione. Quando seguo il Milan vedo la partita in modo passivo, senza il trasporto che avevo fino ad un paio di stagioni fa. Questo stato d'animo è peggiorato gradualmente fino alla quasi totale indifferenza attuale.
Per il bene immenso che voglio alla maglia e al club, mi auguro in un miracolo e in un immediato cambio di società, nella speranza che il nuovo presidente si circondi di persone competenti, che non vogliano instaurare una dittatura e che non scelgano i giocatori in base ai procuratori.
Col Sassuolo secondo me rischiano l'ennesima sconfitta stagionale. Il Sassuolo ha 5 punti più di noi, gioca a calcio, è motivato e in questi anni è sempre stato la nostra bestia nera. Che tristezza.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2015)

7 anni fa lo United di Rooney e Cristiano Ronaldo veniva a San Siro e noi ci preparavamo a fargli il c.
Oggi il Sassuolo di Defrel e Missiroli viene a San Siro e noi dalla paura dobbiamo stringere il c.

"30 anni che lavoro al Milan, non capisco quale sia il problema" cit.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 7 anni fa lo United di Rooney e Cristiano Ronaldo veniva a San Siro e noi ci preparavamo a fargli il c.
> Oggi il Sassuolo di Defrel e Missiroli viene a San Siro e noi dalla paura dobbiamo stringere il c.
> 
> "30 anni che lavoro al Milan, non capisco quale sia il problema" cit.



ma già il fatto che gli avversari dicano che vengono a san siro per fare e imporre il proprio gioco la dice lunghissima. Se poi hai anche allenatori che dicono che non puoi pensare di dominare in casa contro l'empoli allora di che parliamo a fare?


----------



## beleno (22 Ottobre 2015)

Domenica mi aspetta del lavoro straordinario, per fortuna non danno la partita su Sky Sport altrimenti la depressione sarebbe stata doppia. Questa stagione era partita abbastanza bene, adesso siamo già ai livelli della scorsa, e siamo ancora a ottobre... la vedo durissima contro il Sassuolo, forse ci scappa un pareggino, che farebbe proseguire l'agonia di un'altra settimana. Il paragone è di cattivo gusto, perché alla fine si parla di sport e non di cose serie, ma il Milan è come una parente che sta finendo i suoi giorni. Da un lato speri che la sua vita prosegua, da un lato razionalmente sai che si tratta di egoismo, e che la soluzione migliore sarebbe una fine rapida e indolore.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo con un miracolo possiamo portare a casa i tre punti.



dopo quello che è successo ieri sera, lo credo anche io. 
non riuscire neanche a battere, ma almeno a pareggiare, contro la primavera dell'inter è una roba vergognosa. 

il sassuolo viene chiaramente per vincere, contro di noi ha sempre fatto partitoni, sicuramente non staranno chiusi dietro a far le barricate.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Ottobre 2015)

neanche noi faremo barricate....non abbiamo chi le costruisce.


----------



## Albijol (22 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 7 anni fa lo United di Rooney e Cristiano Ronaldo veniva a San Siro e noi ci preparavamo a fargli il c.
> Oggi il Sassuolo di Defrel e Missiroli viene a San Siro e noi dalla paura dobbiamo stringere il c.
> 
> "30 anni che lavoro al Milan, non capisco quale sia il problema" cit.



Quando non chi capisci qual è il problema, il problema sei tu...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan- Sassuolo.*


----------



## mistergao (22 Ottobre 2015)

La vedo davvero grigissima. Giochiamo contro la nostra bestia nera, nel momento peggiore dall'inizio della stagione, con un allenato che di fatto ogni giorno è sempre più sfiduciato. A me Mihajlovic non piace particolarmente, ma farlo fuori adesso regalerebbe un comodo alibi ai giocatori, che proprio non ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2015)

Credo che il Milan avrà un nuovo allenatore settimana prossima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/affaticamento-muscolare-per-bacca-lavora-parte-vt32631.html#post841807


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2015)

Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

*Milan (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Romagnoli, Zapata, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, De Jong; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Alex, De Sciglio, Poli, Honda, Suso, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Niang, Menez, Bertolacci




Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Biondini; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores.
A disp.: Pegolo, Longhi, Terranova, Gazzola, Ariaudo, Pellegrini, Laribi, Duncan, Politano, Sansone, Floccari, Falcinelli. All.: Di Francesco
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: -*


----------



## markjordan (22 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan- Sassuolo.*



ancora ?
e' una congiura , ci vogliono affossare , come se non bastassimo gia' da soli


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Secondo Premium Sport domenica mancheranno Bertolacci, Balotelli e Bacca.*



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/affaticamento-muscolare-per-bacca-lavora-parte-vt32631.html#post841807


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport domenica mancheranno Bertolacci, Balotelli e Bacca.*



Chi se ne frega dei primi due, invece l'assenza di Bacca sarebbe pesantissima in questo momento!


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi se ne frega dei primi due, invece l'assenza di Bacca sarebbe pesantissima in questo momento!



Se Bacca era disponibile, ci pensava un Mihajlovic in piena confusione a metterlo in panchina, o per un dolorino o perchè appena rientrato con la Nazionale oppure per qualcos'altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se Bacca era disponibile, ci pensava un Mihajlovic in piena confusione a metterlo in panchina, o per un dolorino o perchè appena rientrato con la Nazionale oppure per qualcos'altro.



stavolta credo di no


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2015)

se manca bacca finiscono anche le pochissime speranze, non ha senso neanche seguirla


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

vabbè esonero di sinisa quotato a 1.00


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque, fossi in Mihajlovic a questo punto cercherei di giocarmi la panchina con quell'11 che ha dato migliori garanzie e che ci ha permesso di fare due vittorie col Palermo (dominando quasi tutta la partita) e con l'Udinese (primi 45 minuti perfetti):

Diego Lopez
Calabria Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio
Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Honda
Luiz Bacca


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, fossi in Mihajlovic a questo punto cercherei di giocarmi la panchina con quell'11 che ha dato migliori garanzie e che ci ha permesso di fare due vittorie col Palermo (dominando quasi tutta la partita) e con l'Udinese (primi 45 minuti perfetti):
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio
> ...



concordo, le migliori partite quest'anno come il primo tempo di udine soprattutto lo abbiamo giocato con quella formazione li..honda non combinava nulla, ma pazienza, faceva lavoro sporco e riusciamo a fare qualcosina di meglio pur essendo una squadra limitata..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Bacca e Bertolacci si stanno anche oggi allenando a parte.*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Bacca e Bertolacci si stanno anche oggi allenando a parte.*



.*

Secondo Sportmediaset Mihajlovic potrebbe rispolverare Honda.*


----------



## Kazarian88 (23 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .*
> 
> Secondo Sportmediaset Mihajlovic potrebbe rispolverare Honda.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2015)

*La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:
*
Diego Lopez
Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli
Poli, Montolivo, Kucka
Cerci, Luiz Adriano(Bacca), Bonaventura.​


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:
> *
> Diego Lopez
> Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli
> ...



Cerci? Alex? Mio dio


----------



## Victorss (23 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:
> *
> Diego Lopez
> Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli
> ...



vabbè dai. allora anche Mihailovic però..


----------



## Superpippo9 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> vabbè dai. allora anche Mihailovic però..



Una costante degli ultimi anni è Abate e Montolivo che partono come seconde scelte e tempo 2 mesi sono titolari inamovibili.... L unico che li tenne fuori è stato colui che ha fatto più punti di tutti ma è anche durato meno fai tutti!!! Ma de che stamo a parlà!!! Ancora pensate che il problema sia l allenatore?


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> vabbè dai. allora anche Mihailovic però..



Curioso comunque che da anni a questa parte si vedano moduli di ogni genere tranne il 4-4-2 che parrebbe il modulo più congeniale sia alla rosa sia alla situazione di crisi della squadra (essendo il modulo che più di ogni altro garantisce copertura senza sacrificare troppo l'attacco).

Da anni invece vediamo 4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2 senza avere trequartisti veri e senza ali (nemmeno Cerci lo è, tralasciando la sua mediocrità).


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Una costante degli ultimi anni è Abate e Montolivo che partono come seconde scelte e tempo 2 mesi sono titolari inamovibili.... L unico che li tenne fuori è stato colui che ha fatto più punti di tutti ma è anche durato meno fai tutti!!! Ma de che stamo a parlà!!! Ancora pensate che il problema sia l allenatore?



Quello che fa ridere è che Montolivo e co. hanno un ascendente su Galliani e in parte su Berlusconi che sotto certi aspetti non ce l'aveva neanche Baresi e la vecchia guardia.


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Riproporre Cerci è masochismo...merita l'esonero, anche a costo di affidare la panchina a Brocchi


----------



## Victorss (23 Ottobre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Una costante degli ultimi anni è Abate e Montolivo che partono come seconde scelte e tempo 2 mesi sono titolari inamovibili.... L unico che li tenne fuori è stato colui che ha fatto più punti di tutti ma è anche durato meno fai tutti!!! Ma de che stamo a parlà!!! Ancora pensate che il problema sia l allenatore?



Il problema non è Montolivo, anzi meno male che c'è perchè in quel ruolo solo lui può giocarci decentemente (per 60 minuti).
Quello che non capisco sono Abate, Alex, Cerci. E' masochismo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Sky Sport dà:

Diego Lopez
ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
Kucka Montolivo DE JONG
CERCI LuizAdriano Bonaventura

Cè, ma seriamente schiera quei 4? Ma se vuole andarsene si dimetta, e che kaiser..


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Ottobre 2015)

ma al posto di alex le alternative sono mexes fuori forma,zapata scarso e ely non pronto.chiunqe si scelga schifo è.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2015)

ma dove vuole andare col 4-3-3 senza centravanti (perché Luiz Adriano lì da solo non ci può stare) e con l'imbarazzante Cerci


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma dove vuole andare col 4-3-3 senza centravanti (perché Luiz Adriano lì da solo non ci può stare) e con l'imbarazzante Cerci



Non c'è nessun altro attaccante disponibile a parte Suso e Vido.

Per me la formazione ci sta, Abate vale come Antonelli, Alex è scadente ma non ha fatto disastri nell'ultima e mexes è sembrato penoso l'altro giorno, idem cerci-Suso, come scarsezza siamo lì.


----------



## Hammer (23 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dà:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Cerci purtroppo è scelta obbligata. Ancora Abate e Alex sarebbe folle.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan- Sassuolo.*



Con questo non si vince tipo dagli anni novanta


----------



## Danielsan (23 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun altro attaccante disponibile a parte Suso e Vido.
> 
> Per me la formazione ci sta, Abate vale come Antonelli, Alex è scadente ma non ha fatto disastri nell'ultima e mexes è sembrato penoso l'altro giorno, idem cerci-Suso, come scarsezza siamo lì.



.

E' un pò come stupirsi di uno che va ad un matrimonio in ciabatte e non in infradito..


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dà:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
> ...



Insomma Desci dopo due ottime partite in nazionale è stato panchinato, manco s'è provato a giocare sulle ali dell'entusiasmo. E tutto per Abate, credo sia uno dei più grandi paraculi dell'ultimo quinquennio rossonero.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insomma Desci dopo due ottime partite in nazionale è stato panchinato, manco s'è provato a giocare sulle ali dell'entusiasmo. E tutto per Abate, credo sia uno dei più grandi paraculi dell'ultimo quinquennio rossonero.



non è colpa di Abate se De Sciglio è più scarso di lui, perché lo è


----------



## wfiesso (24 Ottobre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non tifo contro e non lo farò mai, ma mai come quest'anno che ero partito abbastanza motivato sono totalmente indifferente ai risultati e alle prestazioni della squadra. Oltretutto, se ho altro da fare quest'anno salto la partita a piè pari, cosa che non mi era mai capitata.
> Sarà un discorso paradossale, ma sarei disposto a firmare per ripartire dalla Serie B pur di liberarmi di questa società che sta uccidendo la storia di questo club.
> Mihajlovic mi sta deludendo profondamente, dal momento che la squadra è molle come gli altri anni, ma quello che mi lascia sconcertato è il fatto che dalle dichiarazioni sembra davvero aver gettato la spugna. La squadra non lotta alle prime difficoltà, si scioglie come neve al sole, ed è davvero grottesco come alcuni giocatori in rosa in Nazionale giochino bene mentre nel Milan palesino grosse difficoltà anche ad effettuare un passaggio.
> Senza un repentino cambio di proprietà non vedo vie d'uscita e mi sono davvero stufato di vedere un Milan che stagna a metà classifica. Seguirei paradossalmente con molto più entusiasmo una squadra che lotta e onora la maglia in Serie B, avendo l'obiettivo di risalire in A, piuttosto che seguire questo Milan senza motivazione e ambizione. Quando seguo il Milan vedo la partita in modo passivo, senza il trasporto che avevo fino ad un paio di stagioni fa. Questo stato d'animo è peggiorato gradualmente fino alla quasi totale indifferenza attuale.
> ...



concordo anche sulle virgole


----------



## koti (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dà:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
> ...


Bacca ovviamente andrà in panchina, al minimo pretesto non esita un secondo a metterlo fuori. 

De Jong mezz'ala, poi, la morte del calcio.


----------



## Danielsan (24 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca ovviamente andrà in panchina, al minimo pretesto non esita un secondo a metterlo fuori.
> 
> De Jong mezz'ala, poi, la morte del calcio.



Se Bacca si è allenato a parte ci sarà un motivo..


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ma anche la genialata di Calabria a sinistra.
Hanno già contribuito a rovinare De Sciglio spostandolo da destra a sinistra e viceversa ogni due partite in questi anni, ora vogliono fare lo stesso con Calabria.


[MENTION=2313]Kaladin85[/MENTION] Ricordate di essere su un forum rossonero. Potete tifare anche contro, liberi di farlo, ma non postate ste robe però.


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca ovviamente andrà in panchina, al minimo pretesto non esita un secondo a metterlo fuori.
> 
> *De Jong mezz'ala, poi, la morte del calcio.*



E' un qualcosa di abberrante.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Ottobre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non tifo contro e non lo farò mai, ma mai come quest'anno che ero partito abbastanza motivato sono totalmente indifferente ai risultati e alle prestazioni della squadra. Oltretutto, se ho altro da fare quest'anno salto la partita a piè pari, cosa che non mi era mai capitata.
> Sarà un discorso paradossale, ma sarei disposto a firmare per ripartire dalla Serie B pur di liberarmi di questa società che sta uccidendo la storia di questo club.
> Mihajlovic mi sta deludendo profondamente, dal momento che la squadra è molle come gli altri anni, ma quello che mi lascia sconcertato è il fatto che dalle dichiarazioni sembra davvero aver gettato la spugna. La squadra non lotta alle prime difficoltà, si scioglie come neve al sole, ed è davvero grottesco come alcuni giocatori in rosa in Nazionale giochino bene mentre nel Milan palesino grosse difficoltà anche ad effettuare un passaggio.
> Senza un repentino cambio di proprietà non vedo vie d'uscita e mi sono davvero stufato di vedere un Milan che stagna a metà classifica. Seguirei paradossalmente con molto più entusiasmo una squadra che lotta e onora la maglia in Serie B, avendo l'obiettivo di risalire in A, piuttosto che seguire questo Milan senza motivazione e ambizione. Quando seguo il Milan vedo la partita in modo passivo, senza il trasporto che avevo fino ad un paio di stagioni fa. Questo stato d'animo è peggiorato gradualmente fino alla quasi totale indifferenza attuale.
> ...



Andare in serie B non garantisce un cambio di proprietà. Potrebbe succedere anche stando in serie A.
Il cambio di proprietà potrebbe prevedere la permanenza dell'Amministratore, Delegato all'affossamento del Milan.
Il repentino cambio di proprietà non garantirebbe comunque l'immissione di 90-100 Mln per rafforzare la rosa.
La soluzione è un'altra: al posto di Galliani venga uno che sappia cosa fare e pensi al miglioramento della squadra.
Cosa che possono fare fin da subito.
Il resto è fuffa...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è colpa di Abate se De Sciglio è più scarso di lui, perché lo è



Il De Sciglio visto in Nazionale mangia in testa all'Abate delle ultime partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il De Sciglio visto in Nazionale mangia in testa all'Abate delle ultime partite.



aspetto di vederlo nel Milan, dove non ha mai fatto una prestazione da 7 in pagella


----------



## Victorss (24 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> aspetto di vederlo nel Milan, dove non ha mai fatto una prestazione da 7 in pagella



De sciglio anche quando fa schifo che sembra drogato é comunque meglio di Abate, giocatore al massimo da serie B o da ippodromo.


----------



## Hammer (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il De Sciglio visto in Nazionale mangia in testa all'Abate delle ultime partite.



*di tutta la sua carriera


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> De sciglio anche quando fa schifo che sembra drogato é comunque meglio di Abate, giocatore al massimo da serie B o da ippodromo.


 
parole mai corrisposte dai fatti, abate farà un assist ogni morte di papa, qualcuno l'anno scorso lo ha fatto, pochissimi ma pur sempre un numero > 0, di de sciglio a parte cartellini rossi non ricordo niente, per ora. Lo dico con rammarico perché spesso ho avuto desci al fantacalcio, davvero non ha mai preso un 7 da quando ha iniziato a giocare


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dà:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
> ...


Purtroppo Alex è una scelta quasi obbligata: Zapata ha fatto più danni della grandine, Mexes nelle recenti amichevoli ha fatto schifo, Ely certamente non è una garanzia e fino ad oggi lo ricordo per un'espulsione ingenua ed un autogol


----------



## [email protected] (24 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> _Purtroppo Alex è una scelta quasi obbligata_: Zapata ha fatto più danni della grandine, Mexes nelle recenti amichevoli ha fatto schifo, Ely certamente non è una garanzia e fino ad oggi lo ricordo per un'espulsione ingenua ed un autogol



quoto,ma ci rendiamo conto, in aggiunta allo schifo generale NON ABBIAMO DIFENSORI!!!!!!.....bisogna far giocare il meno peggio, cioè ospedALEX!!!!!!!......io prego solo di retrocedere ma nemmeno questo desiderio si avvererà, saremo come sempre nell'oblio dei metà classifica......Cerci?????????......ancora????...questo sarà andato a piangere dal geometra e non solo per essere ancora titolare....


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> quoto,ma ci rendiamo conto, in aggiunta allo schifo generale NON ABBIAMO DIFENSORI!!!!!!.....bisogna far giocare il meno peggio, cioè ospedALEX!!!!!!!......io prego solo di retrocedere ma nemmeno questo desiderio si avvererà, saremo come sempre nell'oblio dei metà classifica......Cerci?????????......ancora????...questo sarà andato a piangere dal geometra e non solo per essere ancora titolare....


la retrocessione è praticamente impossibile, e meno male, dico io, perché sarebbero decisamente più i problemi che causerebbe che i possibili benefici futuri. Perché ormai non mi illudo più, per il Milan arrivare prima ottavo e poi decimo in campionato e senza che vengano fatti i necessari correttivi, sempre di fallimento si tratta.

Cerci titolare fa storcere il naso, ma effettivamente quali sarebbero le alternative? Bacca pare che abbia qualche problemino, Balotelli non è a disposizione, Suso certo non è un fenomeno ecc... 
Attualmente è impossibile non schierare giocatori "discutibili".


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dà:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> ABATE ALEX Romagnoli Calabria
> ...





basta Cerci dio mio, preferisco la lumaca giapponese piuttosto. 

90 mln spesi, e una formazione imbarazzante tutte le domeniche.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2015)

Dovrebbe giocare Bacca titolare comunque..


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> la retrocessione è praticamente impossibile



con la sconfitta di domani scenderemo al 16esimo posto (juventus e udinese vinceranno), bisogna stare attenti


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con la sconfitta di domani scenderemo al 16esimo posto (juventus e udinese vinceranno), bisogna stare attenti



Devo rispondere seriamente?!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Devo rispondere seriamente?!



come preferisci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset:

Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.



Mamma mia, tra Honda Cerci e Suso non saprei scegliere.

Ma non c'è un'ala di talento in primavera ?


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come preferisci


Ok. Risposta non seria: siamo già retrocessi, tanto vale iscriverci direttamente in serie B!
Risposta seria: ci sono almeno 4 squadre (stando larghi) che sono nettamente peggio, inutile mettersi ora a contare i punti se si parla di salvezza, ma anche in generale. Altrimenti diamo lo scudetto alla Fiorentina e diciamo che la Juventus è peggio del Milan. O che il Sassuolo è una valida candidata alla Champions League.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2015)

Di Molfetta di cui si parla molto bene non è un'ala?


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ok. Risposta non seria: siamo già retrocessi, tanto vale iscriverci direttamente in serie B!
> Risposta seria: ci sono almeno 4 squadre (stando larghi) che sono nettamente peggio, inutile mettersi ora a contare i punti se si parla di salvezza, ma anche in generale. Altrimenti diamo lo scudetto alla Fiorentina e diciamo che la Juventus è peggio del Milan. O che il Sassuolo è una valida candidata alla Champions League.



Sembra fantascienza, ma statisticamente la retrocessione è possibile, soprattutto in caso di sconfitta contro il Sassuolo.
I dati più preoccupanti sono due: la differenza reti e il numero di goal subiti.
Quelli del Milan sono da squadra che lotta per la salvezza, e una sconfitta relegherebbe il Milan a club che gioca faticosamente per non retrocedere.

Esempio: campionato 2011/12

Questa era la situazione alla nona giornata.









Così si concluse il campionato.







Erano retrocesse Novara, Lecce e Cesena, che alla nona giornata erano messe così:

-Novara: terza peggior difesa 
-Lecce: seconda peggior difesa
-Cesena: seconda peggior differenza reti


Il Milan a oggi ha la seconda peggior difesa del campionato e la quarta peggior differenza reti.
Statisticamente, la partita col Sassulolo potrebbe chiarire definitivamente che tipo di campionato farà il Milan. Con una vittoria potrebbe lottare per una posizione a ridosso dell'Europa League (la qualificazione è quasi impossibile). 
Con un pareggio o, peggio, una sconfitta, si batterà per non retrocedere.


La "anomalia impazzita" che potrebbe cambiare le cose è unicamente una importante campagna acquisti a gennaio, a patto di escludere definitivamente tra i titolari lo zoccolo duro della squadra che è quello che trascina i nuovi arrivati nell'atmosfera negativa citata da Pierpaolo Marino. 
In caso contrario, si lotterà fino all'ultima giornata per la salvezza.

A scanso di equivoci, preciso che questi dati non predicono ovviamente che tipo di campionato farà il Milan, ma indicano semplicemente la forza attuale del club proiettata sul lungo periodo fino alla conclusione del campionato.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

*SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sembra fantascienza, ma statisticamente la retrocessione è possibile, soprattutto in caso di sconfitta contro il Sassuolo.
> I dati più preoccupanti sono due: la differenza reti e il numero di goal subiti.
> Quelli del Milan sono da squadra che lotta per la salvezza, e una sconfitta relegherebbe il Milan a club che gioca faticosamente per non retrocedere.
> 
> ...



siamo da sesto settimo posto, non da retrocessione, dai siamo seri, perché allora l inter in quella classifica che hai fatti vedere doveva lottare pure per la retrocessione invece non è stato così


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Scelta assurda a mio modo di vedere, ma Miha ne sa più di me sicuramente.


----------



## Danielsan (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Scelta coraggiosa ma giusta. Giusto che Lopez "rifiati"


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Mi sembra assurdo. Ma tanto ormai, follia per follia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Per me scelta fuori di testa.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*




Mah.

Vediamo che combina.


----------



## cremone (25 Ottobre 2015)

Decisione affrettata, avrei aspettato almeno un'altra partita


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*




.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

speriamo bene, ma ho già perso l'entusiasmo alla seconda giornata...


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Sinisa è disperato


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Letta conferma sul sito Gazzetta. Secondo me è matto. Se per una papera lo cambia con un 16enne, mi aspetto che anche Montolivo e Cerci facciano posto ai 16enni della Primavera. Anzi, lo esigo, perché sono stati molto peggio di Diego Lopez in queste prime partite. Mihajlovic sta cercando pretesti per l'esonero, ha capito che tutto è andato.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> siamo da sesto settimo posto, non da retrocessione, dai siamo seri, perché allora l inter in quella classifica che hai fatti vedere doveva lottare pure per la retrocessione invece non è stato così



L'Inter aveva una differenza reti decente per restare fuori dalla lotta per non retrocedere.
Spogliando il Milan del nome che porta, immaginando che tutte le squadre si chiamino club1, club2, club3...le squadre che fanno quei numeri sono quelle che giocano per la salvezza e che spesso retrocedono.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Letta conferma sul sito Gazzetta. Secondo me è matto. Se per una papera lo cambia con un 16enne, mi aspetto che anche Montolivo e Cerci facciano posto ai 16enni della Primavera. Anzi, lo esigo, perché sono stati molto peggio di Diego Lopez in queste prime partite. Mihajlovic sta cercando pretesti per l'esonero, ha capito che tutto è andato.



Infatti sarebbe giusto fare in quel modo, escludendo non solo Diego Lopez ma anche Montolivo, De Sciglio, Abate, Poli, Cerci, De Jong


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Troppo presto per mettere Donnarumma. Vedremo che combinerà.


----------



## beleno (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non capisco la motivazione dell'allenatore che, dovendosi giocare molto del suo futuro in questa partita, decide di cambiare portiere, sostituendo un grande portiere, che è in un momento di forma non ottimale, con un giovanissimo. Il rischio di bruciare entrambi è alto. Inoltre, ad esempio, con il ritorno del "senatore" Abate, immagino che Calabria potrà scolpire il proprio nome nella panchina di San Siro. Per cui la motivazione "gioca chi sta meglio" non regge (vedasi anche l'astuta panchina di Bacca nello scorso match, cui fu preferito Adriano).


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Decisione affrettata, avrei aspettato almeno un'altra partita



Affrettata non direi, è da inizio stagione che Diego Lopez colleziona papere su papere.
E' inutile aspettare: magari avrebbe giocato bene oggi per poi tornare a fare schifo mercoledì, o magari avrebbe fatto schifo già oggi come da inizio campionato.
Ci ha fatto prendere troppi gol, giusto cambiare


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Ecco la probabile formazza secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.
A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Bertolacci, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Cerci, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Niang, Menez, Balotelli

Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Biondini; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores.
A disp.: Pegolo, Longhi, Terranova, Gazzola, Ariaudo, Pellegrini, Laribi, Duncan, Politano, Sansone, Floccari, Falcinelli. All.: Di Francesco
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: -*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Dico solo una parola :Follia.


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Bertolacci, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Cerci, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...


Vedo, anche giustamente, tante critiche ad Abate (farei giocare Calabria piuttosto) ma il suo collega Antonelli non è che sia poi meglio. Non sa fare niente se non correre, tecnicamente scarsissimo. A che serve? Purtroppo l'alternativa è De Sciglio per cui non cambierebbe molto. Quanto ci servono dei terzini decenti... almeno uno diamine.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Diego Lopez sta passando un periodo osceno, Abbiati è osceno. Donnarumma avrà una chance in casa in un campionato già buttato. Per me ci sta, preferisco così


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Certo è che Miha la sta gestendo malissimo questa situazione. Diego Lopez non sarà felicissimo di essere superato da un 16enne e se Donnarumma oggi e nelle prossime partite dovesse spaperare hai bruciato già due portieri.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Questa mossa aveva senso con Gabriel.
Con Donnarumma sedicenne è follia, a meno che non si riveli fin da subito il nuovo Jascin è praticamente scontato che il ragazzo verrà bruciato.
E Lopez lo puoi recuperare solo in caso di esonero di Mihajlovic.


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Pazzia totale. Pazzia totale

Sia che Donnarumma si riveli Buffon sia che si riveli Brkic


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez sta passando un periodo osceno, Abbiati è osceno. Donnarumma avrà una chance in casa in un campionato già buttato. Per me ci sta, preferisco così



Fosse per me si opterebbe per la linea verde, quindi dentro Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Jose Mauri, Suso...Avrei tenuto anche Mastour per lanciarlo definitivamente e avrei promosso i primavera più interessanti, come Felicioli e Locatelli. 

Questa stagione è andata e dovremmo pure guardarci dietro le spalle, quindi tanto vale lanciare i giovani soppiantando i senatori neri e i giocatori mentalmente scarichi.


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fosse per me si opterebbe per la linea verde, quindi dentro Donnarumma, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Jose Mauri, Suso...Avrei tenuto anche Mastour per lanciarlo definitivamente e avrei promosso i primavera più interessanti, come Felicioli e Locatelli.
> 
> *Questa stagione è andata* e dovremmo pure guardarci dietro le spalle, quindi tanto vale lanciare i giovani soppiantando i senatori neri e i giocatori mentalmente scarichi.



Siamo alla decima partita, è vero che gli auspici non sono dei migliori ma cinque punti più in alto ci sono le squadre da EL


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Questa mossa aveva senso con Gabriel.
> Con Donnarumma sedicenne è follia, a meno che non si riveli fin da subito il nuovo Jascin è praticamente scontato che il ragazzo verrà bruciato.
> E Lopez lo puoi recuperare solo in caso di esonero di Mihajlovic.



Ha senso in questi due casi: Donnarumma è titolare fino all'ultima partita di campionato, a prescindere dagli errori che fa; Donnarumma viene promosso assieme ad altri giovani relegando in panchina i soliti noti.

Mihajlovic comunque ha poche colpe in questo caso. La vera responsabilità ce l'ha la società che ha messo l'allenatore in condizione di dover schierare titolare un giovanissimo per disperazione.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Siamo alla decima partita, è vero che gli auspici non sono dei migliori ma cinque punti più in alto ci sono le squadre da EL



Dobbiamo guardare la realtà delle cose: non c'è possibilità di miglioramento con Montolivo, De Jong, Zapata, Alex, Mexes, De Sciglio, Abate, Poli e Cerci. Anzi, c'è un peggioramento costante da anni. 

Nelle prossime gare affrontiamo Sassuolo, Chievo, Lazio, Atalanta, Juventus e Sampdoria. Realisticamente, questo Milan quanti punti può fare contro queste avversarie? Visto l'andazzo, è già tanto fare 6 punti.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha senso in questi due casi: Donnarumma è titolare fino all'ultima partita di campionato, a prescindere dagli errori che fa; Donnarumma viene promosso assieme ad altri giovani relegando in panchina i soliti noti.
> 
> Mihajlovic comunque ha poche colpe in questo caso. La vera responsabilità ce l'ha la società che ha messo l'allenatore in condizione di dover schierare titolare un giovanissimo per disperazione.



OK capisco il ragionamento, ma come dicevo prima aveva più senso con un portiere come Gabriel.
Giovane ma comunque con un campionato in serie b da titolare alle spalle in cui è stato protagonista.
Donnarumma è poco più di un bambino, io sono uno di quelli che i giovani li vorrebbe titolari anche a 18 anni come fanno all' estero ma questo ragazzo è troppo troppo acerbo, come età è praticamente uno degli Allievi.
Panchinare un portiere come Lopez, di caratura internazionale, a favore di un ragazzino per alcuni errori non mi sembra giusto, non si sta seguendo lo stesso metro di giudizio usato con tutti gli altri giocatori.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> OK capisco il ragionamento, ma come dicevo prima aveva più senso con un portiere come Gabriel.
> Giovane ma comunque con un campionato in serie b da titolare alle spalle in cui è stato protagonista.
> Donnarumma è poco più di un bambino, io sono uno di quelli che i giovani li vorrebbe titolari anche a 18 anni come fanno all' estero ma questo ragazzo è troppo troppo acerbo, come età è praticamente uno degli Allievi.
> Panchinare un portiere come Lopez, di caratura internazionale, a favore di un ragazzino per alcuni errori non mi sembra giusto, *non si sta seguendo lo stesso metro di giudizio usato con tutti gli altri giocatori*.


Il problema è che poi sarebbe difficile schierare 11 giocatori 
Io, comunque, la vedo come una cosa momentanea: effettivamente Lopez non è che abbia fatto granché e magari 1-2 panchine gli faranno bene. E sinceramente sono felice che giochi Donnarumma e non Abbiati.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> OK capisco il ragionamento, ma come dicevo prima aveva più senso con un portiere come Gabriel.
> Giovane ma comunque con un campionato in serie b da titolare alle spalle in cui è stato protagonista.
> Donnarumma è poco più di un bambino, io sono uno di quelli che i giovani li vorrebbe titolari anche a 18 anni come fanno all' estero ma questo ragazzo è troppo troppo acerbo, come età è praticamente uno degli Allievi.
> Panchinare un portiere come Lopez, di caratura internazionale, a favore di un ragazzino per alcuni errori non mi sembra giusto, non si sta seguendo lo stesso metro di giudizio usato con tutti gli altri giocatori.



Cedere Gabriel in prestito (perdipiù per fare panchina) è stato senza dubbio un errore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Donnarumma titolare contro il Sassuolo, Diego Lopez in panchina*



Come ho già detto,sono assolutamente contrario.
Non resta che sperare in una grande prestazione della squadra,in modo da tenere Gigi al sicuro da eventuali cappellate.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Bertolacci, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Cerci, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



Donnarumma dovrebbe essere il portiere più giovane della storia della Serie A a esordire, almeno così ho letto


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

che rischio... 

io son sempre stato a favore dei giovani, Diego non ha iniziato bene, e forse un paio di panchine ci stanno, ma che rischio gettare donnarumma nella mischia... al primo errore sarà bollato come cesso (cosa che ho già letto qui dentro -.-) e avrà la carriera segnata, ma se dovesse sfoderare una gran partita sarà per lui la rampa di lancio... vediamo, tanto peggio di così non credo possa andare


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Donnarumma dovrebbe essere il portiere più giovane della storia della Serie A a esordire, almeno così ho letto



Secondo posto alle spalle di Pacchiarotti,superando Scuffet.


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Sassuolo gioca bene, Berardi fa il fenomeno solo contro il Milan, in poche parole la vedo molto dura.Ormai dobbiamo temere pure il Sassuolo


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*

*MILAN:* Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
*SASSUOLO:* Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Laribi; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN:* Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> *SASSUOLO:* Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Laribi; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores



Speriamo bene


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

tanta pressione sulle spalle di Donnarumma ma dovendo escludere Diego, meglio Gigi che ABBIATI


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN:* Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> *SASSUOLO:* Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Laribi; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores



Che qualcuno ce la mandi buona...........


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN:* Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> *SASSUOLO:* Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Laribi; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores



Sono fiducioso, secondo me la portiamo a casa nonostante i problemi.


----------



## [email protected] (25 Ottobre 2015)

Forza Gigi almeno tu cerca di giocare tranquillo...per il resto MAMMA MIA!!!!...Poli??? Cerci???...ospedALEX.......


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo gioca bene, Berardi fa il fenomeno solo contro il Milan, in poche parole la vedo molto dura.Ormai dobbiamo temere pure il Sassuolo



La partita peggiore per far esordire Donnarumma.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma...non è che sta cercando di farsi cacciare????.... Io non ci credo!!! Davvero mette questa squadra in campo?!?


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma pensate al povero Diego Lopez cosa penserà Ahahahahsh..
Ha Passato l anno scorso ad essere preso a pallate tutte le sante domeniche, palle che arrivavano da tutte le parti manco fosse un ***** anni 80, adesso fa un paio di errori e viene sbattuto in panca per far giocare un 16enne. ( per quanto a me piaccia molto). Allucinante.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma...non è che sta cercando di farsi cacciare????.... Io non ci credo!!! Davvero mette questa squadra in campo?!?



Chi dovrebbe far giocare? I polli son questi....


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> che rischio...
> 
> io son sempre stato a favore dei giovani, Diego non ha iniziato bene, e forse un paio di panchine ci stanno, ma che rischio gettare donnarumma nella mischia... al primo errore sarà bollato come cesso (cosa che ho già letto qui dentro -.-) e avrà la carriera segnata, ma se dovesse sfoderare una gran partita sarà per lui la rampa di lancio... vediamo, tanto peggio di così non credo possa andare



Qui è stato bollato come cesso soltanto perché ha osato parare un solo rigore su 11 contro il Real, pensa se spapereggia oggi.. Ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbe far giocare? I polli son questi....



...e anche questo è vero!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (25 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN:* Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> *SASSUOLO:* Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Laribi; Berardi, Defrel, Floro Flores



Ci fossero stati Bertolacci e Balo al posto di Kucka e Bacca sarebbe stato ItalMilan all'ennesima potenza


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Soliti striscioni inutili.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

La curva dà contro a Mihajlovic.. Vabè..


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

E iniziato lo scempio....in un silenzio imbarazzante....


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

E dai partiti bene ...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

son già stanco di questa partita


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> son già stanco di questa partita




.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Donnarumma

Abate-Alex-Romagnoli-Antonelli

Un film di Dario Argento.


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Gallo che rimbambisce Berlusca con le sue chiacchiere... chissà quante scemenze gli starà dicendo


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Poli


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma gioca poli. NoHope


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

poi con Rocchi dove vogliamo andare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa fa Kucka? Dai...


----------



## LukeLike (25 Ottobre 2015)

E' finito l'effetto Kuco. Si è rinco anche lui.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

kucka


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che dire..il solito Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Acerbi oggi è Paolo Maldini


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Guarda se quel somaro di Abate fa mezza sovrapposizione..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Cerci oltre a correre e' capace di saltare una volta l'uomo?


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo fermi, dopo un quarto d'ora, grinta non pervenuta, squadra scarica.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Acerbi oggi è Paolo Maldini



Acerbi è cresciuto tantissimo (miglior difensore della Serie A per media voto gazzetta, per dire)


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

un Milan molto al rallentatore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tanto per cambiare, Alex sembra si sia fatto male


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Alex si è infortunato pure ai testicoli?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Alex infortunato


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aldo Baglio, che bidonazzo


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Alex


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mi pare di vedere che effettivamente senza De Sciglio le cose siano decisamente migliorate!


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Incredibile Alex....


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Jack alla Zizou


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bel tiro di Jack, peccato


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

bella conclusione Jack


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Milan non ha un gioco.

Capisco che subiamo troppi gol, ma Poli lì non si può vedere dall'inizio in casa col Sassuolo...


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Zinedine Bonaventura


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque Cerci è quello che ci prova più di tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ma Poli lì non si può vedere dall'inizio in casa col Sassuolo...



ha pure segnato l'anno scorso


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

ma poi con la punta unica DOVE VOGLIAMO ANDARE?


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Alex fa apposta. Inventa di farsi male, si fa sostituire e si esenta da ogni responsabilità. 
Looool


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Senza Metadone De sciglio sembra vada meglio si ..


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

OT L'udinese ha segnato e scendiamo di un altro posto in classifica


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza Metadone De sciglio sembra vada meglio si ..



Effettivamente Abate e Antonelli fanno proprio la differenza


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma a sinistra attacchiamo ogni tanto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma solo a me Antonelli fa Hagare ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma a sinistra attacchiamo ogni tanto?



C'è Poli !!!!


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa Kucka? Dai...



Kucka stava andando al Bursaspor.
Cosa ci si può aspettare da un giocatore del genere?


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rigore e Consigli espulso


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci nettamente il migliore in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo bACCA


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente Cerci fa qualcosa di buono dopo quasi un'anno


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che colpo di fondoschiena.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Grande cerci!


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Cerci.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

vai a casa, consigli, vediamo se riusciamo a perdere anche così


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rigore!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

a me non sembra un rigore nettissimo, ma sticà. 

adesso buttiamola dentro.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

bene dai!

mi sembra però che bacca abbia cercato il rigore.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Bacca

1-0!*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Gol Bacca. Dajeee


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

*​Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaa. 1-0!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ora mi raccomando, regaliamo il solito gol


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bene dai!
> 
> mi sembra però che bacca abbia cercato il rigore.



se non lo butta giù, segnava comunque


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Riusciremo a non farci rimontare????


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

onestamente dal replay mi sembrava più un tuffo di Bacca che un fallo di Consigli... comunque gol e e suca sassuolo


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mmm rigore dubbio, adesso vediamo se giocando con l'uomo in più andiamo più forte, almeno quello dai, non può finire 1-0.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Daje


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

stupida ammonizione di Abate


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ottimo Cerci


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Prima cosa buona di Cerci da quando è al Milan.
Il contatto del rigore sinceramente non mi pareva evidentissimo. Di certo, una volta dato il rigore, l'espulsione era inevitabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci se mettesse la testa apposto potrebbe essere un giocatore clamoroso ..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco Abate l'asino che ci lascerà in 10


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

Forza Milan!! dale


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci finalmente si ricorda di essere un calciatore


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il rigore c'è. Bacca poteva calciare tranquillamente, non aveva senso simulare li. Il rosso ci poteva stare perchè anche se laterale bacca se l'era allungata pochissimo. 

Dopo tanti insulti, oggi va dato merito a Cerci di giocare discretamente bene. splendido l'assist


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

La nostra classifica è regolata dagli arbitri, prima per penalizzarci, ora per mantenerci a galla


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aiutino a San Siro cmq dobbiamo fare altro perche poi ci pensa Abate...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

ma come fa Bacca a fare da solo, perché Mihajlovic non cambia qualcosa adesso che siamo 11 vs 10


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bacca comunque palla al piede ha molti limiti. Anche il tentato assist a cerci è stato enormemente fuori misura anche senza fraintendimento sul movimento di cerci


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bacca comunque palla al piede ha molti limiti. Anche il tentato assist a cerci è stato enormemente fuori misura anche senza fraintendimento sul movimento di cerci



Uno dei limiti potrebbe ad esempio essere che NON sa usare il piede sinistro?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Poli..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Per il momento Kucka male male


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

In 11 vs 10 contro il Sassuolo in casa non riusciamo a fare 1 azione di calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per il momento Kucka male male



forse il peggiore in campo... mai una volta che riusciamo ad avere tutti che giocano anche solo decente


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Milan - Sassuolo 1-0 fine PT
*


----------



## sion (25 Ottobre 2015)

romagnoli perfetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

Chiaramente non c'è Bertolacci


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci migliore in campo. Nettamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Sassuolo 1-0 fine PT
> *



Deluso 11 vs 10 si deve fare di più, invece nada


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non c'e' gioco, bisogna fare il secondo per non rischiare la beffa. Kucka va sostituito pessimo oggi


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Poli riesce a far rimpiangere Bertolacci zoppo...non sa fare nulla.
Peggiore in campo per distacco


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fine 1mo tempo : Buono Antonelli , Kucka vergognoso !!


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo poca roba comunque. Loro sono in 10 e siamo anche in vantaggio. Speriamo di non fare cavolate e cerchiamo di fare il 2-0 per chiuderla.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Fine 1mo tempo : Buono Antonelli , Kucka e Cerci vergognosi !!



Cerci? Ma che partita hai visto?


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

non stiamo giocando bene cmq, se non raddoppiamo al secondo tempo ci beffano!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2015)

quanto è forte bonaventura


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cerci? Ma che partita hai visto?



Effettivamente!!! Anzi forse il migliore dei nostri!


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Siccome il gol a random lo becchiamo, speriamo di fare un'altra rete, altrimenti non vinciamo.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Ottobre 2015)

Vogliamo giocare con Poli e Kucka mezze ali...e questi sono i risultati...stanno gareggiando a chi fa più schifo. E fanno pure rimpiangere il peggior Bertolacci.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

evidenti problemi tattici, Mihajlovic deludente sotto ogni punto di vista


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Con questa disposizione in difesa siamo solidi ma creiamo poco, io riproverei Bacca-Adriano dopo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2015)

kucka orripilante, lento come non so cosa


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quanto è forte bonaventura


Spiegalo a Conte e a molti qui che si incaponiscono a dire che é un mediocre. In questa situazione di melma in cui si ritrova é comunque l unico che gioca SEMPRE bene. Grande Jack!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

se non passiamo al centrocampo a 4 non vinceremo neanche questa


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non passiamo al centrocampo a 4 non vinceremo neanche questa



Imho la portiamo a casa comunque ma sarebbe un buon test per provare il centrocampo in linea e riprovare Bacca-Adriano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dobbiamo mettere 2 punte !!!! Un gol lo prendiamo sicuro


----------



## davoreb (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io sostituirei immediatamente abate che altrimenti prima o poi ci lascia in dieci.

bene Cerci e come al solito Bacca determinante, il portiere e uscito quasi a valanga, rigore netto.


----------



## arcanum (25 Ottobre 2015)

i terzini hanno l'obbligo da Sinisa di non superare la metà campo, in tal modo abbiamo meno possibilità di creare azioni e/o scardinare la difesa del sassuolo. Bisogna cambiare qualcosina davanti


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io non capisco come si possa ancora discutere sul rigore/non rigore su bacca?? Solo quando c'è il Milan in mezzo si fanno tutte queste polemiche!!! È rigore netto e anche espulsione da regolamento!!!


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci ha fatto un paio di cose buone ma per il resto mi sembra faccia schifo come sempre


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si possa ancora discutere sul rigore/non rigore su bacca?? Solo quando c'è il Milan in mezzo si fanno tutte queste polemiche!!! È rigore netto e anche espulsione da regolamento!!!



Ho visto un solo replay e per me non c'era..


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

eccallà, la tassa berardi, puntuale come la morte.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

...


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco. 

Sempre sto maledetto Berardi.

1-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tac te pareva


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma segna solo contro di noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco perché non volevo Donnarumma in campo. 
Sinisa


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

cvd berardi


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2015)

manco in 11 contro 10 vinciamo una parttia..meglio staccare la spima e chiudere la baracca


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Era colpa di Diego Lopez, eh sì


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Niente, senza Bonera ci segna uguale su punizione...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

meno male che è solo diego lopez a prendere gol sul suo palo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

Punizione precisa, ma lentissima da far paura


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sta pippa perchè segna sempre e solo contro di noi?


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Goal sul suo palo, però che mina di Berardi.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Manco in 11 vs 10.. questa squadra è aggiaciande


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque Romagnoli é fortissimo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo in 11 comunque. Loro in 10 e pareggiano. Vabbe Bernardi poi segna solo con noi. Incredibile.


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

godo per il serbo ma mi spiace per donnarumma


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un solo replay e per me non c'era..



Anche per me non c'e contato..

Gol regalato dal ragazzino

Sinisa maledetto!!!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

eccolo qua..te pareva


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

il sassuolo live era quotato a 42 dopo il rigore e rosso... bisognava puntarci qualcosa


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Adesso gli haters di Diego Lopez diranno che era imparabile


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Paura e solo paura negli occhi.. questi non sono uomini


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il gol di Berardi neanche era quotato


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma possibile che dobbiamo stare sempre così arretrati, anche con un goal di vantaggio per noi e con un uomo in più. Ridicoli. E ridicolo chi allena.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco il frutto della geniale esclusione di Diego Lopez. Pareggio e Donnarumma bruciato in partenza.
Comunque prepariamoci, perchè, se finisce così, da mercoledì in panchina si siede Brocchi.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bene così, anche Donnarumma è ben bruciato.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> godo per il serbo ma mi spiace per donnarumma



ma la vuoi finire?? cosa vieni qua a tifare contro??


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Saponara Guarin Dzemaili Baselli Berardi tasse scontatissime


----------



## alcyppa (25 Ottobre 2015)

Giusto così.
Il Sassuolo in 10 ha più palle del Milan in superiorità e in casa.


Questo gol è colpa di Sinisa comunque.
Troppo pochi 16 anni per permettere ad un portiere di avere un minimo di esperienza per la serie A.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

C'è qualcuno sinceramente sorpreso?


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma la vuoi finire?? cosa vieni qua a tifare contro??


Ella peppa come se in sto forum non si fosse mai tifato contro... io tifo contro il serbo, contro galliani e per ultimo contro berlusca, non so te ma io dopo sti anni mi son davvero stufato e purtroppo il serbo non l'ho mai digerito, speravo mi facesse ricredere invece non fa altro che peggiorare le mie speranze di partita in partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

qualche cambio tattico? niente di niente? strano...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Scherzati dal Sassuolo in inferiorità numerica...


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sostituisci Kucka e metti uno qualsiasi, che vergogna


----------



## Kazarian88 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Povero Donnarumma, povero Diego Lopez, poveri noi.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che dite ? Non è colpa di Donnarumma , è la barriera che si è mossa malissimo e lo ha confuso !!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Anche con D lopez non sarebbero cambiate le cose.. questo maledetto segna solo e sempre contro di noi..magari con deviazione di ospedalex


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

luis adriano per poli...


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Adesso gli haters di Diego Lopez diranno che era imparabile





> Ma che dite ? Non è colpa di Donnarumma , è la barriera che si è mossa malissimo e lo ha confuso !!!



Ovviamente


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bella di Bacca


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Se non la si vince esonerate questa capra


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sto Missiroli era quello di Campioni il sogno?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma quanti Missiroli ci sono in campo?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se non la si vince esonerate questa capra



cambia qualcosa con brocchi o chi per lui ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

La colpa non è del allenatore ma degli asini in rosa


----------



## Albijol (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma giochiamo noi o loro in inferiorità numerica?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se non la si vince esonerate questa capra



E tu pensi veramente che il problema sia l 'allenatore ????? Se lo sostituiscono mi faccio due risate e voglio vedere che scuse trovano/ trovate !


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ragazzi Berardi ha 21 anni e una media di un gol ogni due partite, non segna solo contro il Milan


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cambia qualcosa con brocchi o chi per lui ?


Visto che non si possono cacciare i giocatori lui e' responsabile di questa situazione, senza gioco peggio di Inzaghi.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Finisca come finisca solo per il gol di Berardi Mihajlovic deve dimitirse..


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Questa squadra è scarsa ma anche allenata male.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che scarso Antonelli...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

anche se giocassimo una settimana in 11 contro 10 non la vinciamo comunque


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

madonna rischiamo seriamente di perdere in contro il sassuolo in 10 a san siro dopo che eravamo in vantaggio... come si può non insultare anche l'allenatore?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Arriva Berto


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Che scarso Antonelli...



Per fortuna qualcuno lo dice. Antonelli - Abate sono inguardabili.
Tutta la vita De Sciglio - Calabria


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Per quanto si possa avere una rosa scarsa stiam giocando tutta la partita 11 vs 10 contro il SASSUOLO... Mi spiace, avevo fiducia ma sta deludendo Sinisa.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolol


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

La sintesi di tutto è il Sassuolo che a San Siro, in 10 contro 11 e sul risultato di 1 a 1, anzi che coprirsi, cerca la vittoria, quasi come il pareggio a San Siro fosse per loro un risultato negativo....


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi, oggi kucka è qualcosa di veramente spaventoso ................


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dai e' scandaloso che dopo quasi 70 minuti, in superiorita' numerica, non abbiamo mai prodotto nessuna azione offensiva che ha impegnato il portiere del Sassuolo


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma levati Alex


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Entra pentolacci


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Occhio, nessuna copertura davanti alla difesa ora....


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2015)

i tifosi si dovrebbero mettere a tutte le uscite e non far uscire i giocatori e dirigenti dallo stadio


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Montolvo maledetto cesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tiettelo in panchina tiettelo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

il problema fondamentale è che non tiriamo in porta MAI, anche sull'1-0 Bacca piuttosto che tirare doveva entrare in porta con la palla


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

che robaccia


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

doppio


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che faccia il nano ..


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

rotfl missiroli da solo contro 3 che conquista lui il fallo


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

cerci fa schifissimo. 

è peggio di elsha, sa fare una sola cosa, e la ripete all'infinito.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma la vogliamo mettere dentro sta benedetta palla?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma segna caprone


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

fanno di tutto per sbagliare... luridi


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Andriano dove lo hanno raccatato


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

AhHaaa Antonelli!


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia Antonelli che scarpone indegno


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma lo fanno apposta dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli lo fa apposta boh ..


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque Romagnoli perfetto fin qui. Antonelli e abate imbarazzanti.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

manco a porta vuota segna quello


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

ahahahahahaha Antonella


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli...


----------



## arcanum (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci pare sia entrato col piglio giusto


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma davvero c'era gente che bramava Antonelli 
E' peggio di Antonini!


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Calma ragazzi, semplicemente non sano giocare a calcio...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

I giocatori del genova


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli ahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

No non lo fa apposta.
Pensate cne Antonelli sia forte? Ma fatemi il piacere!
È uno scarpone assurdo


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

esce berardi forse riusciamo a pareggiarla


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Giocatori semplicemente scarsi. Ma scarsi davvero...


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Anto mi era piaciuto nel primo tempo ma ora ha fatto un disastro .


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Zero parate dei portieri del Sassuolo


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Zero parate dei portieri del Sassuolo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Galliani


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci da interno piscia in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli, Bertolacci, Kucka... i pilastri del Genoa


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci bene


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

Berlusconi c'ha la faccia di uno che fra qualche ora esonera qualcuno


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

il nano è sul punto di addormentarsi. 

maledetto nano, l'hai creato tu tutto questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

I bonaventuras....


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

mamma mia alex... 3° colpo di testa colpito scandalosamente


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Per me ci salviamo solo se Bacca s'inventa qualcosa


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Qui o ci salva Berto o facciamo solo un punto .


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Anche Bacca però ci si mette


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non segnano neanche sotto tortura..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2015)

La parola vincere dovrebbe essere cancellata dal vocabolario milansista


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

come al solito ci svegliamo un tantino gli ultimi 10 minuti giusto per orgoglio, impressionante son anni che andiamo avanti così


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io mi sento il golletto di Bertolacci


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io uguale !


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che grande vittoria corale


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

eh vai!! miracolo! forse questa la vinciamo


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Luiz Adriano

2-1*


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Me lo sentivo


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

ecco la condanna


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Luigiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

The Animallllllll


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Luuiiiizzzzz


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

bravo luiz.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Luiz.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cavoloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Alla faccia di Berardi di meeeeeeelma


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo riflesso di Adriano !!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente!!!!!!


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

Godo!! Andiamo. Per quelli che gufano non ho parole


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ossigeno puro


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che faticaccia.


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque con questo sistema di gioco a centrocampo va molto meglio. Bene bertolacci, é il suo ruolo.


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

poro cerci subissato da fischi anche quando fa un tantino bene


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo alessio!!


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

suma rinfaccia lo striscione per difendere fester è abominevole


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa fanno i difensori


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci sarà una mezza pippa, ma è meglio di tutti gli altri nostri centrocampisti


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Abate ha buttato via TUTTI i palloni avuti negli ultimi minuti. TUTTI.


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bertolacci sarà una mezza pippa, ma è meglio di tutti gli altri nostri centrocampisti



bertolacci è un buon giocatore ma, come per tutti, è difficile farlo vedere nel milan degli ultimi anni... speriamo esca fuori sempre di più.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

E quando segna Bonaventura


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

peccato jack


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

jack meritava il gol oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

dai questa è fatta! alla faccia di chi tifa contro!


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

*Milan - Sassuolo 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Abate ha buttato via TUTTI i palloni avuti negli ultimi minuti. TUTTI.



Oddio è in campo!!!!!!! MAI VISTO


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Finita. Vittoria soffertissima ma importante


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

daje ce l'abbiamo fatta


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

evvai una vittoria sofferta del sergente di ferro in superiorità numerica contro l'invincibile sassuolo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

La reazione dopo il gol subito c'è stata. Bene così. Prestazione non grandiosa ma va bene contro un'ottima squadra. Dobbiamo essere più brillanti ma abbiamo comunque dei limiti.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bene per i tre punti. Per il resto, meglio stendere un velo pietoso.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo oggi ha fatto pena , ma pena vera !!!


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

tre punti,ossigeno puro


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

mai più questo 4-3-3 alla Inzaghi  
forza milan


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che faticaccia


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Importantissimo vincere , bene così


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Milan comunque ha giocato in 10, Kucka oggi impresentabile, osceno, bene Bertolacci che andava messo prima. Portiamoci a casa questi 3 punti, il gioco latita.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non l'ho vista, ho preferito la bicicletta. A quanto leggo, Bertolacci meglio del solito ma grande fatica anche in 11 contro il Sassuolo in casa. Donnarumma sul gol, com'è andato? Colpa sua? E Jack mi pare il migliore, dai commenti. Tre punti e avanti.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mannaggia, la serie B è sempre più lontana


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Deve provare il 4-4-2 con Montolivo e Bertolacci centrali. Questa é l'indicazione che emerge questo pomeriggio. Vediamo se con il Chievo sbaglia formazione. Comunque giochiamo veramente male. E non può essere solo per la rosa mediocre. É una questione di atteggiamento e mentalità. Sull'1-0, con un uomo in più, in casa contro il Sassuolo, tu non li devi più far uscire dalla loro metà campo. E invece li ad aspettare, timorosi. E infatti il Sassuolo ha giocato per 70 minuti meglio di noi. Probabilmente in 11 vs 11 avremmo perso anche oggi.


----------



## arcanum (25 Ottobre 2015)

Meritavamo la vittoria, su questo non penso ci sia nulla da obiettare.
Bertolacci molto molto bene oggi, speriamo di vedere più spesso QUESTO Bertolacci.
Bonavenutra come sempre ottimo, peccato per il gol mancato sul finale...Antonelli anche non ha giocato male però quel tiro è stato immondo, a mio avviso però non rovina la sua buona prestazione.


----------



## Alex (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bene Romagnoli in difesa, bene Bertolacci quando è entrato. Comunque stavamo rischiando di pareggiare una partita scandalosa


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dobbiamo recuperare assolutamente uno tra Menez, niang e Balotelli e giocare col 4-4-2. É il modulo che valorizza al meglio i giocatori che abbiamo.


----------



## The P (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tutto sommato una prova discreta, visto che almeno (anche se in superiorità) abbiamo attaccato per quasi tutta la partita.

Mi sono piaciuti molto Romagnoli, Cerci e Bertolacci quando è entrato. Gli esterni offensivi sono indispensabili comunque. Sto 4-3-1-2 non lo voglio vedere più.

Ah grande personalità di Donnarumma, poco impegnato ma si è dimostrato sicuro


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2015)

Godo solo perchè non ce la facevo più a prendere schiaffi dal Sassuolo. E perdere così fa ancora più male, quindi è un surplus.

Per il resto, ennesima prestazione ai limite del denunciabile, temo non combineremo nulla di rilevante anche quest'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo recuperare assolutamente uno tra Menez, niang e Balotelli e giocare col 4-4-2. É il modulo che valorizza al meglio i giocatori che abbiamo.



Va bene anche Adriano, per il momento.


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Antonelli non capisco perchè si ostini a fare un ruolo che non è il suo: sei un terzino, devi giocare largo e andare sul fondo per crossare, non tagliare dentro cercando di fare la punta.

Comunque forse è la volta buona che si passi definitivamente al 4-4-2 come sarebbe logico e giusto, possibilmente sbattendo poli in tribuna a tempo indeterminato.

Comunque scelta azzeccata quella di mettere Donnarumma: punizione di Berardi imparabile, anche non avesse fatto quel passo dalla parte sbagliata, ma ha dato sicurezza ai due centrali e soprattutto non ha sbagliato rinvii come fa il pippone spagonolo.
Spero le gerarchie restino queste; ora manca la titolarità di Calabria al posto di abate


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

Avessimo un allenatore di calcio


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Ottobre 2015)

Abbiamo acciuffato alla fine una vittoria che doveva essere sancita da quando siamo rimasti in superiorità. Non hanno giocato malissimo, soprattutto due o tre hanno fatto buone cose (Bonaventura su tutti), ma così non si andrà comunque mai da nessuna parte, la mediocrità si taglia a fette. Spero di non leggere poi critiche a Donnarumma, mi appello al buon senso di tutti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Ottobre 2015)

Con Rocchi ad arbitrare il Milan non si vinceva dal 2011, dato piuttosto inquietante.


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene anche Adriano, per il momento.



Si ma non puoi giocare con 2 punte dall inizio se non hai almeno un sostituto in panchina..


----------



## marionep (25 Ottobre 2015)

La partita l'ha spaccata Bertolacci e Cerci è stato l'unico a prendere rischi e tentare di creare superiorità numerica. Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.
Sinisa ha impiegato 8 partite e 70 minuti per schierare finalmente l'unico sistema che con questa rosa mediocre possa offrire un minimo di equilibrio unito a pericolosità offensiva, ovvero uno scolastico 4-4-2 con Cerci e Bonaventura sulle fasce, Bertolacci al centro e i due sudamericani davanti. E' arrivato a 5 minuti dall'esonero, sono contento si sia salvato, ma se adesso non riproponesse questo schema già da mercoledì, la cacciata se la meriterebbe tutta.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi giocare con 2 punte dall inizio se non hai almeno un sostituto in panchina..



Fa niente, meglio che buttare sempre la prima ora.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Avessimo un allenatore di calcio



Tipo ? Chi dopo 8 giornate avrebbe fatto giocare a calcio questa squadra ? Houdini ? Il tanto elogiato Klopp ? Chi ? Mah.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma quanto è immondo Antonelli? Dentro Calabria!


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tipo ? Chi dopo 8 giornate avrebbe fatto giocare a calcio questa squadra ? Houdini ? Il tanto elogiato Klopp ? Chi ? Mah.


Quando c'era Inzaghi queste cose non le leggevo, mi chiedo come mai.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Ottobre 2015)

il problema di sta squadra è al 90% mentale...siamo scarsi...xkè siamo scarsi...ma non cosi tanto come sembra...purtroppo serve un allenatore di livello che sappia trasmettere sicurezza e mettere i giocatori nei ruoli giusti...

comunque 3 punti vitali...speriamo possa essere un'iniezione di fiducia per molti giocatori...cerci e bertolacci su tutti...


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Antonelli non capisco perchè si ostini a fare un ruolo che non è il suo: sei un terzino, devi giocare largo e andare sul fondo per crossare, non tagliare dentro cercando di fare la punta.
> 
> Comunque forse è la volta buona che si passi definitivamente al 4-4-2 come sarebbe logico e giusto, possibilmente sbattendo poli in tribuna a tempo indeterminato.
> 
> ...


A parti invertite avresti detto che sarebbe stato un grave errore quel passo dalla parte sbagliata. Cosa che effettivamente hai fatto dopo il gol subito da Lopez a Genova.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

dai su...donnarumma ha fatto una cappellata. E' giovane e ci può stare, ma ci fosse stato Diego Lopez lo avremmo messo in croce.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Come oggi vinciamo 1 di 10... cmq ossigeno per tutti noi


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Quando c'era Inzaghi queste cose non le leggevo, mi chiedo come mai.



A inzaghi ho dato tempo fino a febbraio prima di giudicarlo. E Inzaghi ha peggiorato la già rovinosa situazione della squadra, facendoci perdere le poche e ultime certezze che avevamo con prestazioni aberranti. D'altronde, uno che si nasconde nel bagagliaio di una macchina per andare ad Arcore e si fa obbligare dal Berlusca a dire "attaccareee" come può motivare una squadra ? Mihaijlovic deve anche guarire il Milan dall'anno horribilis Inzaghiano, e non bastano tre mesi per farlo, serve tempo. L'inter i primi mesi di Mancini faceva pena, ha iniziato a essere più squadra quest'anno. A Miha va dato tempo, e non solo 8 giornate. Ripeto, pure Mourinho avrebbe faticato con questa situazione mentale e tecnica.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> A inzaghi ho dato tempo fino a febbraio prima di giudicarlo. E Inzaghi ha peggiorato la già rovinosa situazione della squadra, facendoci perdere le poche e ultime certezze che avevamo con prestazioni aberranti. D'altronde, uno che si nasconde nel bagagliaio di una macchina per andare ad Arcore e si fa obbligare dal Berlusca a dire "attaccareee" come può motivare una squadra ? Mihaijlovic deve anche guarire il Milan dall'anno horribilis Inzaghiano, e non bastano tre mesi per farlo, serve tempo. L'inter i primi mesi di Mancini faceva pena, ha iniziato a essere più squadra quest'anno. A Miha va dato tempo, e non solo 8 giornate. Ripeto, pure Mourinho avrebbe faticato con questa situazione mentale e tecnica.



Esatto.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su...donnarumma ha fatto una cappellata. E' giovane e ci può stare, ma ci fosse stato Diego Lopez lo avremmo messo in croce.



Ovvio. Spero che si ritorni come prima dalla prossima.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (25 Ottobre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su...donnarumma ha fatto una cappellata. E' giovane e ci può stare, ma ci fosse stato Diego Lopez lo avremmo messo in croce.



Magari un po' di concorrenza a Diego lopez farà bene, dato che, ora come ora, il livello é più o meno quello, anzi Donnarumma sa impostare niente male con i piedi


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> A inzaghi ho dato tempo fino a febbraio prima di giudicarlo. E Inzaghi ha peggiorato la già rovinosa situazione della squadra, facendoci perdere le poche e ultime certezze che avevamo con prestazioni aberranti. D'altronde, uno che si nasconde nel bagagliaio di una macchina per andare ad Arcore e si fa obbligare dal Berlusca a dire "attaccareee" come può motivare una squadra ? *Mihaijlovic deve anche guarire il Milan dall'anno horribilis Inzaghiano*, e non bastano tre mesi per farlo, serve tempo. L'inter i primi mesi di Mancini faceva pena, ha iniziato a essere più squadra quest'anno. A Miha va dato tempo, e non solo 8 giornate. Ripeto, pure Mourinho avrebbe faticato con questa situazione mentale e tecnica.


Speriamo. Ad oggi tra il suo Milan e quello di Inzaghi non vedo alcuna differenza. Abbiamo rischiato di non vincere avanti di 1 gol e 11 vs 10 contro il Sassuolo in casa, e non creando occasioni da gol se non nel finale. Non so se ci rendiamo conto.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2015)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 4,5 ragazzi è imbarazzante
Montolivo 6
Poli 6
Kucka 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Bacca 6,5
Cerci 6,5 sta crescendo, speriamo bene

Luiz Adriano 7
Bertolacci 6,5 l'ho visto in netta crescita
Honda s.v.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2015)

Adriano giusto sto ruolo deve avere: entrare nella ripresa e prendersi i cross.
Lì davanti senza uno "alla Del Piero " non andiamo da nessuna parte


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2015)

Vabbè poi leggo che Cerci ha giocato meglio /come Bonaventura è quindi meglio non commentare proprio


----------



## alcyppa (25 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vabbè poi leggo che Cerci ha giocato meglio /come Bonaventura è quindi meglio non commentare proprio



Già


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Ad oggi tra il suo Milan e quello di Inzaghi non vedo alcuna differenza. Abbiamo rischiato di non vincere avanti di 1 gol e 11 vs 10 contro il Sassuolo in casa, e non creando occasioni da gol se non nel finale. Non so se ci rendiamo conto.



Non è facile guarire una squadra ridotta come l'ha lasciata Inzaghi. Serve tempo, lavoro, e magari fortuna, e soprattutto vittorie, ottenute anche giocando male come oggi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avresti detto che sarebbe stato un grave errore quel passo dalla parte sbagliata. Cosa che effettivamente hai fatto dopo il gol subito da Lopez a Genova.



Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vabbè poi leggo che Cerci ha giocato meglio /come Bonaventura è quindi meglio non commentare proprio



Cerci oggi è stato decisivo, assist a Bacca sul rigore e calcio d'angolo del 2-1 guadagnato.
Per una volta merita elogi



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non è facile guarire una squadra ridotta come l'ha lasciata Inzaghi. Serve tempo, lavoro, e magari fortuna, e soprattutto vittorie, ottenute anche giocando male come oggi.



Sì ma sta storia non regge: rispetto alla squadra che giocava con inzaghi in campo c'erano solo abate, cerci e bonaventura.
Sono cambiati troppi giocatori perchè ci siano ancora effetti della gestione inzaghi


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avresti detto che sarebbe stato un grave errore quel passo dalla parte sbagliata. Cosa che effettivamente hai fatto dopo il gol subito da Lopez a Genova.



Quoto in pieno, Antonelli era partito benino ma poi si è veramente perso . Donnarumma ha fatto un errore sulla punizione ma secondo me anche un certo movimento della barriera lo ha ingannato . Su Abate ho rinunciato tempo fa , è irrecuperabile....


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza


Mezza scamorza deviata.
Aspetto con ansia un tuo post in cui ammetterai che stai esagerando nel tuo giudizio su Diego Lopez. Perché a me sembra davvero palese il tuo pregiudizio.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

kaladin85 ha scritto:


> con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di genova una mezza scamorza



aahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non è facile guarire una squadra ridotta come l'ha lasciata Inzaghi. Serve tempo, lavoro, e magari fortuna, e soprattutto vittorie, ottenute anche giocando male come oggi.



La squadra non era in salute quando la prese Inzaghi, era già una squadra di catorci. E' con Allegri che si è distrutto il Milan.

Mihajlovic ha qualche pregio ma finora non ci sta capendo nulla, è in confusione. Poi guardi la Samp di Zenga di quest'anno e ti fai due domande


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza




Già, ma vallo a dire ai Lopezziani ........


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì ma sta storia non regge: rispetto alla squadra che giocava con inzaghi in campo c'erano solo abate, *cerci* e bonaventura.
> Sono cambiati troppi giocatori perchè ci siano ancora effetti della gestione inzaghi



oddio... Cerci mica tanto


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mezza scamorza deviata.
> Aspetto con ansia un tuo post in cui ammetterai che stai esagerando nel tuo giudizio su Diego Lopez. Perché a me sembra davvero palese il tuo pregiudizio.



Nessun pregiudizio, siete voi che lo difendete a non rendervi conto che la stagione scorsa è finita e quest'anno ha fatto solo errori.
Errori che l'hanno portato in panchina, sostituito da un 16enne.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> oddio... Cerci mica tanto


Beh, era una sua precisa richiesta...poi anche lui l'ha panchinato perchè faceva pena, ma nelle sue intenzioni era un titolare


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' con Allegri che si è distrutto il Milan.



Questa mi mancava da un po', adesso finalmente mi sento a casa. #ColpaDiAllegri


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scherzi ? Semmai il fatto che siano cambiati molti, ma ne sono rimasti tanti (antonelli, abate, de sciglio, alex, zapata, cerci per dirne alcuni) aumenta la difficoltà dell'opera di creare una squadra partendo dalle macerie lasciate da Inzaghi. Non è che una squadra si crea da zero in tre mesi, specie quando hai, per l'appunto, uno spogliatoio fatto da gente che appena prende/subisce gol si squaglia, quando hai capitano Montolivo, quando hai giocatori che non servono e lacune nei ruoli veramente utili. Inzaghi ha rovinato un ambiente, ha creato una situazione di paura, di sfiducia, di scarsa autostima nei giocatori e inevitabilmente la cosa viene trasmessa anche agli altri. La gestione Inzaghi purtroppo ha ancora effetti sulla nostra situazione attuale.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La squadra non era in salute quando la prese Inzaghi, era già una squadra di catorci. E' con Allegri che si è distrutto il Milan.
> 
> Mihajlovic ha qualche pregio ma finora non ci sta capendo nulla, è in confusione. Poi guardi la Samp di Zenga di quest'anno e ti fai due domande



Allegri ha iniziato il declino. Inzaghi ha dato il colpo di grazia. La samp l'ha costruita Mihajlovic, questa samp, che infatti ha ancora quasi tutti gli interpreti maggiori della scorsa stagione, cioè Eder, Soriano, eccetera. Era già squadra e per un allenatore, arrivare e trovarsi una situazione cosi fa tantissima differenza. Mihajlovic è arrivato da noi in una situazione tremebonda, coadiuvata da un mercato fatto a casaccio.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tre punti da portare in cascina, per il resto c'è poco da commentare se non che si è visto il solito Milan traballante.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Nessun pregiudizio, siete voi che lo difendete a non rendervi conto che la stagione scorsa è finita e quest'anno ha fatto solo errori.
> Errori che l'hanno portato in panchina, sostituito da un 16enne.
> 
> 
> Beh, era una sua precisa richiesta...poi anche lui l'ha panchinato perchè faceva pena, ma nelle sue intenzioni era un titolare


Nessun pregiudizio, no no.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa mi mancava da un po', adesso finalmente mi sento a casa. #ColpaDiAllegri



L'ho perso io lo scudo contro la juve di conte con Ibra e Thiago silva in rosa.


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scherzi ? Semmai il fatto che siano cambiati molti, ma ne sono rimasti tanti (antonelli, abate, de sciglio, alex, zapata, cerci per dirne alcuni) aumenta la difficoltà dell'opera di creare una squadra partendo dalle macerie lasciate da Inzaghi. Non è che una squadra si crea da zero in tre mesi, specie quando hai, per l'appunto, uno spogliatoio fatto da gente che appena prende/subisce gol si squaglia, quando hai capitano Montolivo, quando hai giocatori che non servono e lacune nei ruoli veramente utili. Inzaghi ha rovinato un ambiente, ha creato una situazione di paura, di sfiducia, di scarsa autostima nei giocatori e inevitabilmente la cosa viene trasmessa anche agli altri. La gestione Inzaghi purtroppo ha ancora effetti sulla nostra situazione attuale.



Sì, ma avrebbe senso questo scenario se i giocatori fossero gli stessi di prima.
Giocatori nuovi che paura e scarsa autostima hanno ereditato se erano altrove? 
O gente che l'anno scorso non giocava?
Perchè se il discorso è questo allora anche inzaghi ha ereditato da seedorf uno spogliatoio devastato e seedorf una squadra spenta da allegri.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Ottobre 2015)

quando vedo una partita del milan mi sento assalire dalla stessa spiacevole sensazione che avevo l'anno scorso :

la noia.

e l'anno scorso non avevamo un allenatore , dunque non si poteva prevedere un gioco di squadra....e va beh...

i giocatori sono scarsi e non hanno gli attributi....eh va beh....

quest'anno abbiamo , forse , un allenatore pero' i giocatori sono sempre tutti scarsi e non hanno ancora gli attibuti...

comunque non fanno uno schema , una sovrapposizione , uno stracavolo di cross come dio comanda.

mi immagino le preghiere di bacca o di luiz adriano ogni volta che la squadra attacca.....loro che dovrebbero essere i terminali offensivi di una manovra fluida e provata e riprovata in allenamento.....

che tristezza.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ridendo, scherzando e facendo pena siamo a -5 dal 2° posto...e se non avessimo perso i 2 punti col Toro.....tutto ciò mi pare assurdo.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque ridendo, scherzando e facendo pena siamo a -5 dal 2° posto...e se non avessimo perso i 2 punti col Toro.....tutto ciò mi pare assurdo.



Infatti. Ovviamente la situazione è figlia del fatto che siamo ancora a Ottobre, però non eravamo in B ieri e non siamo da scudetto oggi.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma avrebbe senso questo scenario se i giocatori fossero gli stessi di prima.
> Giocatori nuovi che paura e scarsa autostima hanno ereditato se erano altrove?
> O gente che l'anno scorso non giocava?
> Perchè se il discorso è questo allora anche inzaghi ha ereditato da seedorf uno spogliatoio devastato e seedorf una squadra spenta da allegri.



Seedorf, per punti nel girone di ritorno, era terzo. Casomai per lui si parla di una buona eredità a Inzaghi. I giocatori sono gli stessi di prima. Oggi, che erano in rosa con Inzaghi, c'erano: Poli, Cerci, Alex, Antonelli, Abate, Bonaventura, Montolivo. 7/11 erano i giocatori di Inzaghi. Più quelli in panchina. E infatti i nuovi che stan facendo bene, guarda caso, vengono da una situazione esterna a quella disastrosa della gestione Inzaghi. Ma vengono trascinati in basso dai giocatori sopra citati.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Seedorf, per punti nel girone di ritorno, era terzo. Casomai per lui si parla di una buona eredità a Inzaghi. I giocatori sono gli stessi di prima. Oggi, che erano in rosa con Inzaghi, c'erano: Poli, Cerci, Alex, Antonelli, Abate, Bonaventura, Montolivo. 7/11 erano i giocatori di Inzaghi. Più quelli in panchina. E infatti i nuovi che stan facendo bene, guarda caso, vengono da una situazione esterna a quella disastrosa della gestione Inzaghi. Ma vengono trascinati in basso dai giocatori sopra citati.



Finalmente uno che in maniera oggettiva e con dati alla mano fa una giusta disamina del prima , del durante e del dopo Pippo . 
Inzaghi ,come allenatore, è un incapace .


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Ovviamente la situazione è figlia del fatto che siamo ancora a Ottobre, però non eravamo in B ieri e non siamo da scudetto oggi.



Ovvio che ciò dipenda dal limitato numero di gare giocate. Diciamo che visto come giochiamo è una constazione che stupisce, addiritura con meno errori (specie contro Inter e Toro) saremmo in zona scudetto!

Spero che la nostra posizione non faccia montare la testa al nostro ineffabile AD.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Seedorf, per punti nel girone di ritorno, era terzo. Casomai per lui si parla di una buona eredità a Inzaghi. I giocatori sono gli stessi di prima. Oggi, che erano in rosa con Inzaghi, c'erano: Poli, Cerci, Alex, Antonelli, Abate, Bonaventura, Montolivo. 7/11 erano i giocatori di Inzaghi. Più quelli in panchina. E infatti i nuovi che stan facendo bene, guarda caso, vengono da una situazione esterna a quella disastrosa della gestione Inzaghi. Ma vengono trascinati in basso dai giocatori sopra citati.



Grandissimo!


----------



## Victorss (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi anche voi oggi avete visto un Romagnoli in netta crescita? Non ha sbagliato nulla, anzi ha fatto 2-3 interventi da grandissimo difensore..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Seedorf, per punti nel girone di ritorno, era terzo. Casomai per lui si parla di una buona eredità a Inzaghi. I giocatori sono gli stessi di prima. Oggi, che erano in rosa con Inzaghi, c'erano: Poli, Cerci, Alex, Antonelli, Abate, Bonaventura, Montolivo. 7/11 erano i giocatori di Inzaghi. Più quelli in panchina. E infatti i nuovi che stan facendo bene, guarda caso, vengono da una situazione esterna a quella disastrosa della gestione Inzaghi. Ma vengono trascinati in basso dai giocatori sopra citati.



Seedorf c'era stato solo 5 mesi, contano di più gli anni precedenti di Allegri come eredità. E la squadra aveva perso Taarabt, Kakà e Balotelli, sostituiti da Torres, Menez e Bonaventura, mentre Honda era arrivato a Gennaio. Quindi anche i nuovi con Inzaghi facevano bene ma erano trascinati in basso dagli altri.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Seedorf c'era stato solo 5 mesi, contano di più gli anni precedenti di Allegri come eredità. E la squadra aveva perso Taarabt, Kakà e Balotelli, sostituiti da Torres, Menez e Bonaventura, mentre Honda era arrivato a Gennaio. Quindi anche i nuovi con Inzaghi facevano bene ma erano trascinati in basso dagli altri.



Ma infatti la situazione era già disastrosa a livello di rosa. Poi Inzaghi ha peggiorato le cose con la sua incapacità tattica e motivazionale, dando il colpo di grazia alla squadra che, ricordiamolo, oggi aveva 7/11 in campo che furono agli ordini di Inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque ridendo, scherzando e facendo pena siamo a -5 dal 2° posto...e se non avessimo perso i 2 punti col Toro.....tutto ciò mi pare assurdo.



ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento ma per come stiamo giocando oggi meglio non pensarci, probabilmente se avessimo ottenuto i due punti col Toro poi ne avremmo persi due oggi.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento ma per come stiamo giocando oggi meglio non pensarci, probabilmente se avessimo ottenuto i due punti col Toro poi ne avremmo persi due oggi.



Per una squadra "ballerina" come la nostra, cinque punti sono un abisso. 
La partita contro il Sassuolo ha portato tre punti, ma nient'altro. Non c'è nessun segno di miglioramento.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per una squadra "ballerina" come la nostra, cinque punti sono un abisso.
> La partita contro il Sassuolo ha portato tre punti, ma nient'altro. Non c'è nessun segno di miglioramento.



Concordo. Abbiamo battuto il Sassuolo, che giocava in dieci, soffrendo.

Se non avessero espulso il loro portiere sinceramente non so come sarebbe andata a finire.

Certi discorsi inizierei a farli dopo 5-6 vittorie di fila.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2015)

Donmarumma 5 non doveva giocare
Abate 4 
Alex 6 
Romagnoli 7 il migliore
Antonelli 5
Montolivo 5
Kuco 4 
Poli 5
Jack 6
Cerci 6
Bacca 6


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alex poli montolivo Antonelli inzaghi non li aveva??


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> alex poli montolivo Antonelli inzaghi non li aveva??



Montolivo non ha mai giocato.
Alex e Poli erano due riserve, Antonelli è arrivato a gennaio.



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Seedorf, per punti nel girone di ritorno, era terzo. Casomai per lui si parla di una buona eredità a Inzaghi. I giocatori sono gli stessi di prima. Oggi, che erano in rosa con Inzaghi, c'erano: Poli, Cerci, Alex, Antonelli, Abate, Bonaventura, Montolivo. 7/11 erano i giocatori di Inzaghi. Più quelli in panchina. E infatti i nuovi che stan facendo bene, guarda caso, vengono da una situazione esterna a quella disastrosa della gestione Inzaghi. Ma vengono trascinati in basso dai giocatori sopra citati.



Come punti ok, ma a livello di spogliatoio seedorf ha lasciato un disastro: una spaccatura enorme tra quei pochi che erano dalla sua parte e la maggior parte che lo odiava a morte.


----------



## J&B (26 Ottobre 2015)

Un errore in tempi di difficoltà far giocare un ragazzino.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questa era una punizione tirata molto bene, quella di Genova una mezza scamorza


Quella di Genova era stata nettamente deviata dalla barriera. Spero che Gigi cresca, però basta con sta crociata contro Diego. Diamoci un taglio, altrimenti ogni post diventa pesante.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sas...a-gazzetta-26-ottobre-vt32689.html#post843636


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non ha mai giocato.
> Alex e Poli erano due riserve, Antonelli è arrivato a gennaio.
> 
> 
> ...



alex e poli non mi sembravano riserve soprattutto il secondo, montolivo era ritenuto fondamentale da inzaghi..ora ti dico un altra cosa sul risultato di 2-1 per noi a fine partita dovevamo solo gestire il possesso palla e portare a casa la vittoria, lo si faceva bene poi però la palla arrivava a un giocatore e boom la spazzava via dalla paura regalando palla agli avversari ed è successo tre volte nel giro di due minuti, indovina chi era..


----------



## mistergao (26 Ottobre 2015)

Dico la mia: ci è andata bene. Indubbiamente l'espulsione ci ha favorito, sennò finiva in pareggio. Il Sassuolo era partito davvero bene, poi c'è stata una fase di stallo e noi siamo lentamente usciti. Ottimo Cerci (sembra ritrovato, durerà?) bene Bacca e Bonaventura. Il 2-1 è stato fortuito, ma a ben vedere la nostra vittoria ci stava. Adesso sotto col Chievo, che ieri non ha giocato male contro il Napoli e che sarà un osso duro.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non ha mai giocato.
> Alex e Poli erano due riserve, Antonelli è arrivato a gennaio.
> 
> 
> ...



Semplicemente seedorf aveva deciso di ripulire lo spogliatoio dalle mezze figure e dai mestieranti. Che, con Inzaghi al timone, erano titolarissimi e centralissimi nel progetto.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Semplicemente seedorf aveva deciso di ripulire lo spogliatoio dalle mezze figure e dai mestieranti. Che, con Inzaghi al timone, erano titolarissimi e centralissimi nel progetto.



Abate e Montolivo su tutti. E' chiaro siano loro due gli artefici massimi di tutto quanto.


----------

